# Going down the rabbit hole.



## I_heart_Fraggles (May 27, 2011)

So I have been meaning to start a blog for awhile now but never really sat down to do it. So here goes.
Before I tell you about living with Fraggles I should tell you what life was like before Fraggles. 
Well first my name is Katie and I live in downtown Tacoma WA in a beautiful historic building overlooking antique shops. I am married to my teenage sweetheart. A 120 pound tattoo artist named Jason. We will be together 13 years in January. I work as a teen counselor and life is pretty good. Jason and I are "stuff" people. We go to parties,tattoo shows,concerts and lots of shopping. Jason has a guitar collection and we both LOVE Alice in wonderland. We don't have kids and we don't have pets! That of course was before Fraggles. We talked lightly about getting a cat and my mother in law talks heavily about us getting a baby. Jason says we will have a baby if he can name it "Moth Monster Man" (no he is not joking). We never thought about rabbits or HAVING a rabbit in the house! That was before Fraggles!
Fraggles was born on July.6th 2010 on a farm in Belfair WA were my in laws live. She was part of a litter of 8 from a checkered giant/rex doe and a purebreed checkered buck. Fraggles was a unlikely choice for a house pet. She did not have lop ears or a lion head. She was not a petite nethie or a fuzzy woolly. Fraggles was bred to be big and heavy. She was a meat rabbit. On August 10th 2010 my mother in law volunteered me to help a lady on the farm for a morning. We gardened,fed cattle and pigs and made bread for a bake sale. Around noon I was getting ready to leave when I noticed a rabbit hutch and wanted a peek. A man took me over and opened the back were all the babies were. The mother was sweet and let me pet her for a long time,her name was Cookie. That's when the man told me that Cookie and the babies were going to a butchers the next day to be used for meat. I was horrified and offered to buy all nine rabbits! I offered him $100 dollars cash but he refused me. I must have looked sick because he said I could take ONE bunny! I looked in the box and they were all staring at me  Which one would I save? The choice was heartbreaking. I put my hand inside and all the bunnies hide in the nest. I left my hand still for a minute when all the sudden a pair of black ears appeared from the nest followed by a black and white face. The bunny slowly crept to my hand ears up head bobbing it was a magic moment. "IS THAT THE ONE YOU WANt?". The magic was broken when a huge hand grabbed my special bunny by the scruff flipped it over snapped the word "DOE" and tossed her in a box. He then handed the now closed box over to me. I got out of there fast trying hard not to glance at the hutch and all the little faces and there beautiful mom I was leaving behind.
To be continued....Stay tuned for "Bringing a baby bunny home to meet Jason"


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 27, 2011)

Some times the only choice you have is not a good one, but at least you were able to save one bunny.


----------



## jujub793 (May 27, 2011)

ooh those poor buns!! :bigtears:


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (May 27, 2011)

It really was one of the saddest days for me. Getting Fraggles should have been happy but it was very hard.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (May 27, 2011)

Part two: Meet your "daddy" .
I took my box o bunny back to my in laws and was loading her in the car when a voice said "What is that!". CRAP! Mother in law alert! Before I know it she had used her magic powers to open my box and expose my secret. "What is this!" "You can't take that home!" "Its a FARM ANIMAL!" "It does not even look weaned!" (In her defense she really did not look weaned at just under five weeks). Oh and the best one "If you want a baby so much how about having one with MY SON!". I quickly disarmed her by reminding her of "Moth monster man" which usually silences her on the subject for awhile anyway. I told her were the bunnies were headed and she softened (she is very sweet and we are very close). Before I left she came running out from the cow barn with a huge garbage bag. "Bunnies eat hay" (my first lesson, I thought they ate carrots).

So off I went whistling a tune with bunbun in tow...DeDeDe DumDumDum hurray! Wait a minute...Crap! I am married and he will be home in 5 hours....

OK this calls for a plan. This calls for "Lamb Shahi Korma", naan bread,garden salad and chocolate raspberry moose for dessert. Jason is NOT a meat/potato man. He loves a good steak don't get me wrong but his favorite meal is a curried lamb stew called Shahi Korma. Its lamb cooked in a fragrant cream sauce with spices and cashews served over jasmine rice. To die for!!! I will post the recipe in a bit . So its off to the store to get everything I need for a east indian feast. Then back home were I set baby up in a box next to our bed. So dash to the kitchen to make the stew (takes awhile) and before long my house smells like heaven. I am so deep into my work I do not hear the door open. Or the footsteps down the hall. Or my bedroom door open. But I do hear "Why do we have a bunny in a box". I turn down my burners (don't wanna scorch the korma) and dash to the bedroom. Have I mentioned yet that Jason is gorgeous? Well he is, very long black hair,high cheek bones,big eyes,beautiful skin,beautifully dressed. He is standing there in our room staring at the baby . What is this? I take his hands and look into his eyes when I tell him my story. He now looks more upset but not for the same reason. "We have to get those rabbits!" (Him and I think alike). I told him how I tried but it was no use. He looks sad then looks at baby. All the sudden he scooped up baby and cuddled her to his face. He kissed her funny white spot on her head and whispered to her "Nobody is going to hurt you". I cried!!! My husband is a saint! We ate dinner with baby asleep in his pocket the whole time!

Coming soon: Baby needs a name.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (May 27, 2011)

Lamb Shahi Korma recipe.

Ingredients

Cashews, toasted -- 1/4 cup and Cashews, to garnish

Garlic -- 6 cloves

Ginger, minced -- 2 tablespoons

Water -- 1/4 cup

Stewing lamb, cubed -- 2 pounds

Oil -- 1/4 cup

Whole cloves -- 4-6

Cinnamon stick -- 1-inch piece

Cardamom pods -- 5

Onions, finely chopped -- 2

Heavy cream -- 1 1/4 cups

Water -- as needed

Salt and pepper -- to taste

Garam masala -- 1-2 teaspoons

Method

Place the nuts, garlic, ginger and water into a food processor or blender and process to a puree. Remove the puree to a large bowl, stir in the lamb and marinate for at least 1 hour, preferably overnight.

Heat the oil in a large skillet, wok or kadhai over medium-high flame. Add the whole cloves, cinnamon and cardamom and toast in the hot oil for about 30 seconds, taking care not to burn. Add the onions and sautÃ© until cooked down and just starting to brown, 4-5 minutes.

Stir in the meat and its marinade and sautÃ© for 5-7 minutes until browned and the liquid has reduced.

Pour in the cream, add enough water to make a nice gravy and season with salt and pepper. Bring to a boil, then reduce heat to low and simmer for 1 to 1 1/2 hours, until the meat is very tender. Add water as necessary to keep the dish from drying out.

Skim of any excess fat from the top of the dish, adjust seasoning and stir in the garam masala at the last minute before serving. Serve over cooked Jasmine rice.


----------



## Luv Buns (May 28, 2011)

Awww :cry2 That so sad and so sweet. :cry4:


----------



## jujub793 (May 28, 2011)

shew lucky for you hubby has a soft spot for poor defenseless fuzzy critters!!


----------



## plasticbunny (May 28, 2011)

My Flemish Molly came from a meat farm, too! I saw an ad in my local classifieds for her and her siblings, and drove two hours to purchase her AND her two sisters. I then found homes for the others and kept Molly...it was a lot of work, but worth it to not have to choose! We can't save everything, but you are certainly a superhero to the one little life you could save. Good for you!


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (May 28, 2011)

Well what a wonderful thing you did as well. We would have gladly bought all nine rabbits and found homes for them. I would have liked to have kept the sweet doe. It just breaks my heart, she was so trusting.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (May 28, 2011)

Baby needs a name:

After dinner we played with baby for a long time until she went back to sleep in Jason's pocket. I went to take a bath and when I returned Jason was in bed. He had set up a pillow above his pillow and had put baby on it. But baby had other ideas and was hopping all over the place. She was even giving Jason kisses! I saved her and he gets the first kisses. Not fair at all! I said to him "we need to name the baby". He said "moth monster man" I said "no" he said "mansqito". I said no. We tossed names back and forth for awhile. He finally switched on the t.v and Fraggle Rock was on. Jason wanted to name her "Gobo" but she was a girl. I threw out "Mokey" but that did not stick. We wanted to name her after one of the Fraggles. But which one of the Fraggles? Jason decided to google "Fraggles" to see all the names we had to choose from. He found the wiki and read that the word "Fraggles" means "Silly little creature" in what language I have no clue. But its on wiki for all to look up. So instead of naming her after one of the Fraggles she was just named Fraggles. Now no matter were you are in the apartment if you call out "Fraggles" she will come running. Plus Jason has a lot of fun telling random people he "Lives with Fraggles" or has "Fraggles under his bed"


----------



## plasticbunny (May 28, 2011)

Aw, so sweet. It is a perfect name!


----------



## Luv Buns (May 30, 2011)

Sounds like the perfect name to me too!  Are you going to post photos here?


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (May 30, 2011)

This is one of my favorite photos.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (May 30, 2011)

I have to get a new battery for my old phone. It has Fraggles baby pictures on it. But as soon as its fixed I will post the cutest baby bunny pics you have ever seen.


----------



## jujub793 (May 31, 2011)

sounds like you chose the perfect name for her (or she lives up to her name?):?:wink


----------



## Elf Mommy (May 31, 2011)

That is an awesome story! Makes me think we should put together an RO book of finding our lagomorph loves.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Jun 1, 2011)

Thank you so much Minda. A book is a great idea by the way. So now to add to this blog. Let's talk about thumping!

The first time I ever heard Fraggles thump she was about 10 weeks old. I wanted her to get in her cage (she no longer lives in a cardboard box) and she had no intentions of reentering her cage. I chased her all over the living room and finally had her trapped in a corner. I reached for her and all the sudden her ears went back and THUMP! I was stunned, she thumped at me for the first time. I feed you I clean up after you. I let you be buttoned into my husband shirt! This rabbit has practically become the other women. Well the other women just thumped me! After that first thumping the flood gates were open. Thumping for food, thumping for attention, thumping before hopping on the sofa, thumping on the sofa. Thumping to hear herself thump. Thumping all day and thumping all night. She is a loud and proud thumper! My favorite thumping story is I was in the kitchen once and she came hopping in to beg for treats. I ordered her out of the kitchen and she hopped out turned round and as soon as was carpet ya a THUMP! I put my spoon down spun around and said "Fraggles don't you thump that foot at me". She lowered her head flattened her ears and gave the hardest thump I had ever heard. Before hopping away to give her boyfriend (Jason) bunny kisses. Jason never gets thumped!


----------



## Luv Buns (Jun 1, 2011)

LOL SO PRECIOUS!!!:laugh: 
I wish my JB was more of a thumper!!!!


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Jun 3, 2011)

Fraggles on the table. Fraggles on the chair. Fraggles Fraggles EVERYWERE:

Lucky us Fraggles name is plural cause sometimes its like there are 30 or so Fraggles living in our lovely home. Every time I turn around Fraggles is on a chair or on the coffee table! Or in the kitchen on the sofa or in our bed! Fraggles can jump onto just about anything and she always gives a loud thump before making a leap.
She gets into stuff and tears stuff up. She eats paper like its candy and loves to be under the bed (a no no place cause Jason keeps guitar cases under there). She loves the closets and has on more then one occasion managed to pull Jason's floor length Jackets off there hangers. (Hand sewn at around $1000 each, just perfect for a bunny to dig in). 
Jason refuses to blame his Fraggle girl for ANYTHING and writes it all off as "sand gnomes". Sand gnomes is a little hard for me to swallow and I tend to blame Fraggles.

Her latest hobby is Jason's guitar picks. She steals them and hides them in her potty spot in her cage. I should post that in behavior...Imagine ladies coming home from work and getting ready to stretch out on your couch and listen to your beautiful (shirtless  ) husband play his guitar and sing for you. But then all you hear is "Were are all my picks?" I recently found 18 picks in Fraggles potty spot! Sand gnomes? I think not!!!


----------



## Bunnycat (Jun 10, 2011)

Haha, this is great. Fraggles has so much character! 
I demand more Fraggles. =D


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 18, 2011)

I have to agree. After reading your threads I had to come look for a blog. Your family's story made me cry with joy and with sadness. I have been in those shoes when you have to choose. I love my two boys (two different times) but I always wonder about their siblings.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Jun 18, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the comments  I will be adding to this blog sometime over the weekend so stay tuned.


----------



## Bunny parents (Jun 23, 2011)

Finally I've found your blog.  Looking forward to read more of your stories.


----------



## Anaira (Jul 3, 2011)

Normally I just wait patiently, but patience is running low...I need more Fraggles! High time for an update, methinks!


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Jul 4, 2011)

Lol OK OK here is some more Fraggles fun. 
Actually the sixth is Fraggles birthday she will be a year old. Her party is Saturday after the gay pride event which is being held right outside my apartment. You see Jason Fraggles and I live in what is known as Tacoma's "rainbow district" which is a lot of fun. So after pride on Saturday a bunch of people are coming for a "very bunny birthday". Now some people may ask who would wanna come to a bunnies birthday. I will tell you who!!! Gay boys! That's right everyone Fraggles is having the first ever gay pride very bunny birthday party filled with cute gay boys. These boys LOVE Fraggles and I am sure she will be getting a pile of gifts.
Another first for Fraggles is we took her to her first art show yesterday. A friend of ours was having an opening and invited us to bring Fraggles. She got loads of treats and "ear loving" and was a very good girl. The best part is our friend asked if she could paint a portrait of Fraggles. Of course we said yes and are going to be submitting some photo's for her to choose from. The other thing I wanna share is Fraggles has become our hair stylist. We lay on the floor and she plays in our hair. Arranging it,chewing it and moving it around. By the time she is done its a mess but it makes her happy. Having Fraggles has been such an adventure. I never thought rabbits could be anything like her. She is loads of fun and we are looking forward to her birthday. I will post pictures of course


----------



## jujub793 (Jul 4, 2011)

Can't wait to hear what the "boys" brings to a bunny party!!


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Nov 5, 2011)

So I have not updated in forever but I do have a few things to share. In the future though please feel free to bug me about updating. 
So first let me tell you that I believe that my sofa is no place to binky! Lately Fraggles has been on the furniture and loves to binky from one end to the other and then back again. Now my issue with this is the slip cover gets bunny hair all over it and she digs at the cushions. But she does seem happy bouncing all over the couch. Jason thinks that couch binkies are the best show ever. Speaking of Jason today he found out why Fraggles puts her head between her legs and comes up chewing. He is horrified by cecatrops and wants it to stop asap. I explained the importence but now he is freaked because she grooms him. Today she groomed him for 20 minutes while he whined "eeeewww". HA! He has stopped bragging about being "number 1 bunny". Lastly he said that her front feet look like two toothpicks sticking out of a marshmellow. I agree with him.... lol. Until next time.


----------



## Lucy500 (Nov 23, 2011)

Well... you said to bug you so im requesting pics


----------



## MiniLopHop (Nov 23, 2011)

Me too! Must have Fraggles pictures! :inlove:

I think you should send me Fraggles. A home with an octopus is no place for a bunny


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Nov 23, 2011)

Fraggles love her Octopus ally. I think you should send me your girls. I will get some thanksgiving pictures uploaded this weekend. Fraggles LOVES sweet potatos!


----------



## MiniLopHop (Nov 23, 2011)

Oh, have you ever given her fresh cranberries? The kids love them too! Too sour for people but buns go crazy. The gerbils and turtles like them too.


----------



## BertNErnie (Nov 24, 2011)

i need my fraggles fix!


----------



## Lucy500 (Nov 24, 2011)

Can't wait! I have to say, Bonkers is smitten with the strong, confident bunny girl that is Fraggles :inlove:


----------

